# New pups for Yamaha RBX765A 5 string



## Sephael (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm wanting to replace the stock pickups with better actives, only problem is I'm not sure what will actually fit in it. Visually they look like Music Man pups because of the screw layout (2 on the bottom end, 1 on the top end).

I'm not totally against routing but would prefer not to. Cavity dimensions are 39mm x 121mm. center to center of the mounting screws on the side with two of them is 18mm.


----------



## deevit (Mar 19, 2011)

Good luck finding fitting pups for that one, Yamaha pickups (except for old BB series) all have non standard dimensions and replacing them will almost always require re routing the cavity or will leave gaps I'm afraid.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 21, 2011)

Man, I would never swap the pickups in my 765A. If you find something, you'll probably need custom housings.


----------



## Beta (Mar 30, 2011)

As was said, Yamaha tends to put pickups with proprietary shapes/dimensions in their basses, older stuff and the Billy Sheehan sig excepted.

The main problem is that the routes are too big for aftermarket pickups that aren't custom made (in other words, if you put EMG 45s in there, there would be gaps on either side). I have a Myung sig that I'd like to replace the electronics on, so I'm having this problem, too.

You can try Aero. Don't know how much replacements will cost you from them. Their site is wack, but they have a ton of options.

SGD Lutherie may still make custom pickups, but I'm not sure. Don't know of any options beyond that. Maybe Duncan would do it, but I'm sure it would be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 30, 2011)

Aero pickups will cost a pretty penny, if I recall correctly. I think SGD are fairly expensive, too. Both are wonderful pickups.


----------



## deevit (Mar 30, 2011)

Aero pups are amazing, but indeed expensive.

Why do you want to change the stock pickups anyway? IME Yamaha pickups are fine. If anything, I'd change the preamp, I think you can win more on that.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 30, 2011)

deevit said:


> Why do you want to change the stock pickups anyway? IME Yamaha pickups are fine. If anything, I'd change the preamp, I think you can win more on that.



This. The Yamaha pickups rule. I've used my RBX765A for many genres/tunings. Always happy.


----------

